# HVAC Service Technician Engineering Survey



## Robert1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello Everyone. I am a service technician for Broom HVAC, I am also an Engineering Student for Blythewood High School. My instructor's name is James Curry and his contact [email protected]. I am investigating Low Loss and Ball Valve HVAC gauge hoses. I am asking your opinion on what you like and what you dislike about each. Your opinion on these two types of fittings would be beneficial in my research in developing a safer and efficient HVAC gauge hose fitting. I ask you to please fill out the form listed below. https://tinyurl.com/HVACGAUGE. I thank you for your time and eagerly await your response.

Thanks Again,
Robert1
(HVAC Service Tech)


----------

